# Girl got back injury squatting like a dumbass



## Itburnstopee (Jun 7, 2016)

Was training someone how to squat(even though I'm no expert) and when I was telling her to get her hips tight and under her shoulders more she decided to be funny and stick them all the way forward. She tripped back with 75lbs on the bar but didn't fall. Basically it hurts her spine middle of back/top of lower back to bend back and arch her back. This happened 7 days ago and she says the pain is still there. Any idea what happened? Will this go away? Anyways to fix this pain?





Thanks bros and brahs


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 7, 2016)

Does it hurt center of back (spine) or left/right of center (Erector/serratus)?

If its muscle rest/heat/time. In before someone says ice not heat, it's no longer in the acute stage so ice is not the answer.

If its spine OR it does not get better she needs to see a medical professional.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 7, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Does it hurt center of back (spine) or left/right of center (Erector/serratus)?
> 
> If its muscle rest/heat/time. In before someone says ice not heat, it's no longer in the acute stage so ice is not the answer.
> 
> If its spine OR it does not get better she needs to see a medical professional.



That's what I've been hoping it is, muscle. Because I know that will be fine. But she's put my finger onto the exact point on her spine taut it hurts. She says it feels fine on the sides(lumbar area) and that all the pain is on her spine. I'll see about getting her to go to a professional (she's a stubborn asshole and doesn't want to go). Thanks


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 7, 2016)

Damn, don't like to hear that.
Is it better/worse/same from when she injured it?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 7, 2016)

Dude u know we need pictures of her naked to give any sort of advice.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 7, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Damn, don't like to hear that.
> Is it better/worse/same from when she injured it?



I think it's a little better. Even though she was the cause of it I feel bad. Another thing I'm hoping for, is that her back just wasn't ready for the stress. When she fell back it didn't look like she bent that much, just kinda tripped back a bit. You don't think this is disc related right? If it's disc is think she'd be in constant pain


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dude u know we need pictures of her naked to give any sort of advice.



I'll give you pics of me naked, there's a mole that I want you to see


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 7, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> You don't think this is disc related right? If it's disc is think she'd be in constant pain


No way of knowing without an MRI. 
The thing is this, if everyone on this board went and got a MRI 99.9% would get results saying we have disc problems. I have numerous back issues including bulged disc and have never had a back injury. I had pretty severe nerve pain as a result that lifting and mobility work has resolved.
Get her to a PCP for an ortho referral and get it checked out, for now she needs to limit compromising positions and rest. She probably needs to stay mobile though, laying around can sometimes make it worse. It's a fine line that really only she will be able to determine.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 7, 2016)

If you don't know how to squat - which you said you're no expert, then you shouldn't be trying to teach people how to squat. 

Your girl just learned that you don't **** around with a barbell on your back the hard way


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 7, 2016)

Could be just twisted. Chiros are cheap.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 7, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you don't know how to squat - which you said you're no expert, then you shouldn't be trying to teach people how to squat.
> 
> Your girl just learned that you don't **** around with a barbell on your back the hard way



Haha i know how to squat. She insisted I teach her. Everything was fine until she decided to be a smartass.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 7, 2016)

I became a huge fan of chiropractors after I separated my shoulder (and 3 ribs) while in the service.  They can make some serious adjustments that literally will fix the problem.  I had about 3% range of motion in my left shoulder, after 1 round of cracking I had about 40%, the next day after getting cracked I could make a complete circle with little pain.  I used to think it was whacko medicine, but now if I have skeletal pain, I visit them first and if that doesn't fix it I will continue with my PCP.


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2016)

I call bullshit! She just wants to put Wally on bread and water for a week or so.

It will heal but she does need to be more careful in the gym brother. Foam roll it and tell her to back off the training for a little while.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 8, 2016)

Update: she's agreed to continue to rest it and then if in two weeks it still hurts she'll have it looked at.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok so she's been looking for a dr to see, finally agreed to get it checked out. I don't think it's like a ruptured disk because it only hurts while she bends her back a certain way but I do believe the disk is irritated somehow.


----------

